# Vendo abbonamento milan causa spostamento x lavoro



## marcokaka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Salve ragazzi, 

causa spostamento per motivi di lavoro, sono costretto a riununciare all'abbonamento fatto qualche mese fa. 
Considerato che può essere trasferito senza problemi su un altra carta cuore rossonero, lo vorrei vendere. 
Il posto è spettacolare in quanto è un secondo anello arancio, settore 265, praticamente in linea con linea del centrocampo, quindi centralissimo, pagato 445 euro.
Prima dell'inizio del campionato dava l'accesso a 20 gare (campionato + tim cup), adesso dopo queste prime giornate, dovrebbero essere 16 partite, considerato che in casa abbiamo già giocato contro empoli, palermo, perugia(tim cup) e domani sera giocheremo contro il napoli. 
Sull'abbonamento rimangono, eccetto appunto la partita contro il napoli (se non viene acquistato entro domani), le partite più belle (juventus, inter, fiorentina, roma, lazio ecc...). 
Per chi fosse interessato, propongo un prezzo incredibile.
Buona giornata e forza milan


Marco


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Marco in bocca al lupo per la vendita ... Ma non ho capito a quanto lo vendi ...


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao Marco in bocca al lupo per la vendita ... Ma non ho capito a quanto lo vendi ...


Forse paga lui per venderlo.


----------



## marcokaka (3 Ottobre 2015)

ahah 
Ciao Super Lollo, lo vendo alla metà praticamente


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2015)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> ahah
> Ciao Super Lollo, lo vendo alla metà praticamente



Beh, abitassi più vicino a Milano per quei soldi lo prenderei al volo  Invece mi devo accontentare di qualche uscita sporadica.


----------



## marcokaka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Ti capisco, per anni ho abitato a 700 km da Milano, ricordo benissimo le sfiancanti 8-10 ore di viaggio a tratta con il pullman !


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Ottobre 2015)

Abito a Milano ma nemmeno sotto tortura mi vedranno più allo stadio. Ci vadano quel delinquente pelato e suo figlio da soli a vedere sto scempio. Beh che dire a uno dei coraggiosi abbonati... Speriamo che tu riesca a venderlo a qualche associazione ciechi il più velocemente possibile, in bocca al lupo!


----------



## marcokaka (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao, crepi ! 
Ma in realtà basterebbe un milanista come me, che ama stare vicino alla squadra anche nei momenti più difficili. 
Mi rendo conto che molti tifosi del milan, avendo visto vincere quello che il milan ha vinto negli ultimi 30 anni, ritengono che sia impossibile vivere delle annate così e alla prima difficoltà rinuncino a stare vicino alla squadra.
Da questo punto di vista mi sento molto più vicino ad un tifoso di provincia che ad un tifoso di Real, Milan, Bayern, Barcellona ecc...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Ottobre 2015)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Ciao, crepi !
> Ma in realtà basterebbe un milanista come me, che ama stare vicino alla squadra anche nei momenti più difficili.
> Mi rendo conto che molti tifosi del milan, avendo visto vincere quello che il milan ha vinto negli ultimi 30 anni, ritengono che sia impossibile vivere delle annate così e alla prima difficoltà rinuncino a stare vicino alla squadra.
> Da questo punto di vista mi sento molto più vicino ad un tifoso di provincia che ad un tifoso di Real, Milan, Bayern, Barcellona ecc...


Purtroppo non è questione d'amore. Io, come tanti altri tifosi, non sono disposto a farmi prendere per il c de questa dirigenza e da questa proprietà che definire delinquente è dire poco. Non è questione di vedere un Milan debole, che ci può stare nello sport, che in fondo è come la vita, ci sono alti e bassi. Qui è venuto a mancare il rispetto da parte della nostra dirigenza, e io, che non ho nessun altro potere, questo lo faccio notare non andando allo stadio e non comprando più nessun tipo di gadget a marchio milan. Solo l'indifferenza può servire di fronte a persone a cui del Milan non frega niente. Bisogna colpirli nel punto che interessa loro maggiormente... Il cash!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è questione d'amore. Io, come tanti altri tifosi, non sono disposto a farmi prendere per il c de questa dirigenza e da questa proprietà che definire delinquente è dire poco. Non è questione di vedere un Milan debole, che ci può stare nello sport, che in fondo è come la vita, ci sono alti e bassi. Qui è venuto a mancare il rispetto da parte della nostra dirigenza, e io, che non ho nessun altro potere, questo lo faccio notare non andando allo stadio e non comprando più nessun tipo di gadget a marchio milan. Solo l'indifferenza può servire di fronte a persone a cui del Milan non frega niente. Bisogna colpirli nel punto che interessa loro maggiormente... Il cash!



.


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è questione d'amore. Io, come tanti altri tifosi, non sono disposto a farmi prendere per il c de questa dirigenza e da questa proprietà che definire delinquente è dire poco. Non è questione di vedere un Milan debole, che ci può stare nello sport, che in fondo è come la vita, ci sono alti e bassi. Qui è venuto a mancare il rispetto da parte della nostra dirigenza, e io, che non ho nessun altro potere, questo lo faccio notare non andando allo stadio e non comprando più nessun tipo di gadget a marchio milan. Solo l'indifferenza può servire di fronte a persone a cui del Milan non frega niente. Bisogna colpirli nel punto che interessa loro maggiormente... Il cash!



Sacrosante parole!!!

Ps scusate l OT
Buona vendita


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Da oggi la quotazione volerà


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Dopo stasera auguri per la vendita 

Al secondo arancio stasera sentivo gente da tutte le parti che da domani metteva in vendita l'abbonamento o gente che si rifiuta di usufruirne. 

Chiaramente è la rabbia che parla e quasi tutti tra due settimane sono di nuovo a San Siro, certo che allo stadio ogni mese c'è sempre meno gente, ormai si son stancati pure i più temerari.

Per dire, il mio Milan Club da quest'anno fa quasi sempre il pullman da trenta posti, fino agli anni scorsi manco si prendeva in considerazione tale ipotesi.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Ottobre 2015)

ti do 2 euro per l'abbonamento, non un euro in più.. poi lo uso per pulirmi il sedere..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Ottobre 2015)

Andavo allo stadio praticamente tutte le domeniche in tribuna d'onore, servizio catering e parcheggio all'interno dello stadio, e gratis. Inutile dirvi che non vado più allo stadio da due anni e non sono mai andato a casa milan, non mi vedranno mai più finche ci sono quei delinquenti al comando. Dovete fallire....

Ah, per inciso: sono stato invitato ad andarmene dagli steward perchè mi sono permesso di criticare Galliani mentre andava a prendere la macchina, che casualità era vicina alla mia. Vergogna, hanno imparato i metodi dell'amico vladimir. Del resto chi va con lo zoppo...


----------



## forzaplus44 (5 Ottobre 2015)

ok dai te lo prendo io gratis e non ti chiedo un centesimo!!


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Ottobre 2015)

conviene chiudere il topic


----------



## Marilson (5 Ottobre 2015)

thread del secolo


----------



## Aragorn (5 Ottobre 2015)

Potresti provare a venderlo a degli juventini o degli interisti. Vedere la morte del peggior nemico dal vivo dev'essere molto allettante.


----------



## Milo (5 Ottobre 2015)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Ciao, crepi !
> Ma in realtà basterebbe un milanista come me, che ama stare vicino alla squadra anche nei momenti più difficili.
> Mi rendo conto che molti tifosi del milan, avendo visto vincere quello che il milan ha vinto negli ultimi 30 anni, ritengono che sia impossibile vivere delle annate così e alla prima difficoltà rinuncino a stare vicino alla squadra.
> Da questo punto di vista mi sento molto più vicino ad un tifoso di provincia che ad un tifoso di Real, Milan, Bayern, Barcellona ecc...



io ti avevo scritto ma non mi hai risposto...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Auguri


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Auguri



.


----------



## marcokaka (6 Ottobre 2015)

Grazie ragazzi per i vostri auguri 
Male che andrà, prima di trasferirmi avrò ancora un mesetto e mezzo per sfruttarlo... tra sofferenze e rare gioie di questi ultimi tempi, l'unica costante rimane l'amore per i colori rossoneri, una malattia che non andrà mai via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2015)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi per i vostri auguri
> Male che andrà, prima di trasferirmi avrò ancora un mesetto e mezzo per sfruttarlo... tra sofferenze e rare gioie di questi ultimi tempi, l'unica costante rimane l'amore per i colori rossoneri, una malattia che non andrà mai via.



sempre ... forza vecchio cuore rossonero


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Ottobre 2015)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi per i vostri auguri
> Male che andrà, prima di trasferirmi avrò ancora un mesetto e mezzo per sfruttarlo... tra sofferenze e rare gioie di questi ultimi tempi, l'unica costante rimane l'amore per i colori rossoneri, una malattia che non andrà mai via.



Spero che troverai qualcuno che te lo prenda.

Hai provato a chiedere da altre parti ? Perchè qui quelli di Milano/Lombardia sono relativamente la minoranza.


----------



## Milo (6 Ottobre 2015)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi per i vostri auguri
> Male che andrà, prima di trasferirmi avrò ancora un mesetto e mezzo per sfruttarlo... tra sofferenze e rare gioie di questi ultimi tempi, l'unica costante rimane l'amore per i colori rossoneri, una malattia che non andrà mai via.



Ma non lo vendi più?? è già la terza volta che ti scrivo!!

mha... già so pazzo, se poi non rispondi cavolacci tuoi


----------



## prebozzio (6 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma non lo vendi più?? è già la terza volta che ti scrivo!!
> 
> mha... già so pazzo, se poi non rispondi cavolacci tuoi


Forse non può usare la messaggistica privata perché non ha un numero di messaggi sufficiente sul forum.

Chiediamo ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma non lo vendi più?? è già la terza volta che ti scrivo!!
> 
> mha... già so pazzo, se poi non rispondi cavolacci tuoi



Fatti scrivere la sua email qui nella discussione


----------



## Jaqen (6 Ottobre 2015)

Allora potrei comprarlo io.... potresti darmi 130 euro, che dici? O vuoi darmi anche 140?. A quel prezzo potrei accettarlo


----------



## marcokaka (6 Ottobre 2015)

Salve ragazzi.
Ciao Milo, ti avevo risposto, probabilmente non mi e' consentito mandare messaggi pvt prima di un certo numero di post / risposte scritti. La mia mail e' [email protected] . Il prezzo a cui vorrei venderlo, e' meno della meta' del valore iniziale e quindi 200 euro. Vi prego non "gallianizzatemi" chiedendomi di meno


----------



## sballotello (21 Ottobre 2015)

chi è il coraggioso che si compra l'abbonamento?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (27 Ottobre 2015)

Se dai tu a me 300 euro, l'abbonamento lo "adotto" io , così allo stadio a vedere QUESTO milan, al posto tuo, ci vado io......


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Novembre 2015)

questo sta per diventare il topic dell'anno


----------

